# Bottling without a corker



## agdodge4x4 (Nov 8, 2010)

What is the method for corking without a corker? I would like to bottle some of my wine, but I can't spend money on a corker yet. Is there any other way that is suitable and cost effective to close up a wine bottle for a year or so?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 8, 2010)

You can always start with this style, it's fairly inexpensive and can get the job done.
plastic plunger corker
OR 
Corker-Ferrari


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2010)

Or, if you will be drinking it fast use Tastres Corks or some of the tapered ones. I only suggest this if you will drink it fast.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Nov 8, 2010)

'Fast' meaning what? 6 months? A year?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's the 1st thing that comes to mind....


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2010)

agdodge4x4 said:


> 'Fast' meaning what? 6 months? A year?


I would say under a year as they are not designed for long term. They are very short compared to reg ones. Get a hand corker. You cant jury rig winemaking. If you cant afford one then wait till you do.


----------



## Koom (Nov 8, 2010)

BIGJEFF said:


> Here's the 1st thing that comes to mind....
> 
> View attachment 1526



Damn Big Jeff, I was in a really bad mood til I saw your post. You just made my day... Lol


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 8, 2010)

go collect as many screw top wine bottles as you can and clean them up.(can't believe I just said that) I can make no promises to how long this is good for but you said CHEAP


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 8, 2010)

one of my friend recycles pop bottles, you can buy new caps for .05-.10$ ea...I tried it but it's not for me...but it's cheap!


----------



## Julie (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't believe wine making is all that expensivie, the items that are a must aren't that expensive and a corker is one of them. You can pick up a hand corker for around $30.


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 8, 2010)

get a starter kit for george when they go on sale for xmas.
Or a double levered hand corker for about $20


----------



## Dugger (Nov 8, 2010)

Many wine/beer supply stores will rent or lend out corkers, so you might try a local one if it's handy. This can get you started.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 9, 2010)

You could go with a T-Top cork. Search under the name ZORK. All you need is a hammer.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 9, 2010)

I think the cheapest way to go would be to do a Google search for "Portuguese Floor Corker". I found one for $50 doing that.Before you say that isn't cheap- it is. It is the least expensive way to go long term. Spend $20 now and replace later for a total cost of $70 or more. Buy now and be satisfied for life.


----------



## Lurker (Nov 9, 2010)

grapeman said:


> I think the cheapest way to go would be to do a Google search for "Portuguese Floor Corker". I found one for $50 doing that.Before you say that isn't cheap- it is. It is the least expensive way to go long term. Spend $20 now and replace later for a total cost of $70 or more. Buy now and be satisfied for life.


I like the taster cork idea. You can even reuse them.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2010)

I agree with Grapeman!!!!!!! Do it once and do it right!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 9, 2010)

When I bought my first starter kit I asked the man which things will I upgrade later. The first thing he said was the corker and I talked him into giving me the Port corker minus the price of the hand corker that came with the kit. Best thing I did.


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Nov 9, 2010)

well I have used mason jars in the past the only problem I see with them is that they are clear and light will degrade your wine. But when you fill them put you lid on them and stande them upside down for a day and the lids will seal. Someone else on here probable flogg me for this advice.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 9, 2010)

i use the same ....go get mason jars and pickle jars big ones ,,,the things work good ....


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 9, 2010)

they might not know what a floggin is


----------



## montydofbov (Nov 9, 2010)

I totally agree with Grapeman......Floorcorker and done! 

SET IT AND FORGET IT!

But i do understand because most people are on a budget these days and in that case if you going to do it, do it once! you'll be glad you did....


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 9, 2010)

you could go with something like this:
http://www.finevinewines.com/p-907-5210.aspx

I never tried it so I don't know how long you can keep your wine in the bags....


----------



## Craig (Nov 9, 2010)

A buddy of mine and myself both have the *wine on tap *kit. The manufacturer says the wine will keep "for 6 months or more". The bag holds 7L or 1.8 US gal. You can stuff more in the bag but then the bag will stick out the top of the container. Also the manufacturer says bags are single use (obviously, to sell new bags), but my winestore guy it is "possible" to reuse bags. Now that the wine is so handy there is no problem with wine in the bag for 6 months. LOL You can even use your wine kit bag in this dispenser too, had to buy a different cap at my winestore though


----------



## CrazyCajun (Nov 10, 2010)

i rent mine at the local wine supplier....$2 for 24 hrs


----------



## sly22guy (Nov 10, 2010)

got my floor corker off of ebay for $30.00 it was local so no ship! Id check there and also craigslist too. dont waste money on a hand corker just use mason jars or screw top wine bottles till you find a good deal on a floor corker!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 10, 2010)

I purchased my floor corker about 25 years ago. Still in use today. 



I would advise against mason jars. If you need to purchase mason jars, you could get a plunger style corker for less money. 

Also, I would advise against mason jars simply because the lids (even though they are coated) are simply not meant for the high acid environment of a balanced wine. The lids also will provide an air tight seal (IMO a BAD thing). 

If you plan on storing your wine for just a couple of weeks, then the mason jars should be fine. If you plan on storing your wine for a year or more, then I would strongly advise against it. 

An air tight seal (over time) will serve to amplify any minor imperfections in your wine. 

Corks do not provide a perfect air tight seal. In minute amounts, corks allow for micro oxydation that aids in the softening of wine over time. Corks are NOT a perfect air tight seal, thus ideal for the long term storrage of wine. 

The properties of cork have not (to date) been successfully duplicated in any of the many types of synthetic closures.


----------



## closetwine (Nov 10, 2010)

So JohnT, we should put the Welches in mason jars? LOL! One of these days I'm gonna have to follow all your advice just to see what turns out.


----------



## Savana123 (Nov 11, 2010)

My friend was going over budget that is why he was not able to buy cork and he place the screw cap on the bottle but, as far as I know screw caps are not worth using and even spoils the real taste and aroma of a wine like what synthetic caps do. 

I will suggest him to get through this post so that he will find out some better ways of bottling the wine.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 11, 2010)

Savana123 said:


> My friend was going over budget that is why he was not able to buy cork and he place the screw cap on the bottle but, as far as I know screw caps are not worth using and even spoils the real taste and aroma of a wine like what synthetic caps do.
> 
> I will suggest him to get through this post so that he will find out some better ways of bottling the wine.




_*OK, I am getting up on my soap box now.... *_
For the commercial wine industry, of all the synthetic closures on the market today, Screw caps are currently considered the preferred way to go when not going cork. 

For amateurs, there are really only two alternatives (to cork) available, Synthetic plastic corks or screw caps. 

Plastic corks have been found to allow micro oxidation, but in excessive amounts. A large portion of wines were found to be horribly oxidized after only three to five years of age. 

Screw caps provide the complete air tight seal. It is important to realize that the screw cap does nothing to actually spoil the wine, but traps elements of the wine that would normally react with micro-oxidation of natural cork. You should think of screw caps as a seal and not a closure. 

Screw caps never took hold in the USA simply because they were used on the cheaper, domestic wines early on in the US wine industry. At the time, all of the expensive wines (considered as high quality coming from Europe) always had a cork closure.

So a stigma developed in the US that screw caps equate to cheap, low quality wines. This actually had nothing to do with the effectiveness of the screw cap as a closure. 


ENTER TCA. 

For years, commercial wineries could expect that a small percentage of their wines (3 or 4 percent) would end up being "corked". Until rather recently, not much was known about "cork taint" (or the TCA Compound), so the international wine industry started looking for an alternative to cork to protect wine from this scourge. 

To put it simply, screw caps are coming back. The use of screw caps has been steadily growing in England and (to a minor degree) in France and other parts of Europe. 

The largest user of screw caps (from a % of wine using the product) is Australia. It seems that the Australian wine industry, one of the youngest, has never had the same stigma that the USA had developed concerning screw caps and some rather high end wines are currently available in screw cap. 


To make up for the lack of micro oxidation, most wineries take steps to "pre-age" the wine. This mostly means that the wine is aerated before being sealed in the bottle. Additional chemical treatments are also employed such as the use of copper sulfate prior to seal.


OK, now to wrap this up - Cork is considered the best simply because of micro oxidation. Unless you are willing to perform some sort of "pre-aging" steps, I would not advise using screw caps if you intend to age you wine past several months. 


*Ok, I think I have successfully pounded this into the ground. I am getting off my soapbox, gonna sit down, and then shut up! (please, no applause)*


----------



## JohnT (Nov 11, 2010)

closetwine said:


> So JohnT, we should put the Welches in mason jars? LOL! One of these days I'm gonna have to follow all your advice just to see what turns out.



OUCH!!!! You have to stop doing that. It hurts when I bite my toungue!


----------



## closetwine (Nov 12, 2010)

JohnT said:


> OUCH!!!! You have to stop doing that. It hurts when I bite my toungue!



LOL! Sorry... too bad I'm outta mason jars though. Welches grape/cherry in mason jars for christmas! LOL! (J/K)


----------



## closetwine (Nov 12, 2010)

JohnT said:


> _*OK, I am getting up on my soap box now.... *_
> For the commercial wine industry, of all the synthetic closures on the market today, Screw caps are currently considered the preferred way to go when not going cork.....
> *Ok, I think I have successfully pounded this into the ground. I am getting off my soapbox, gonna sit down, and then shut up! (please, no applause)*



*Claps Loudly* LOL! I splash rack into bottles, screw cap, then decant the wine a bit before serving. Works great for me but these aren't wines you would want to age more than a few years. If you want the high quality wines that John seeks, be smart... spend alittle and cork those bottles! Skeeter Pee and other fast drinkers, save the cash and use screw tops or (beer) cap em. 
There's my 2 cents.


----------



## tmh4064 (Nov 12, 2010)

My floor corker is so worth it!


----------



## Repsolal (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a hand corker that I used for hundreds of bottles before I got a floor corker in a used package deal along with carboys, corks etc...
I would offer to send it to you for the cost of shipping but im up in Canada.
Maybe someone else nearby has one they are no longer using ?


----------

